# Red spot on penis



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

For the last 3 or 4 weeks, I've had a smooth, circular red spot (maybe 3/8ths of an inch in diameter) on the head of my penis. It almost looks like a burn mark or something, but it's not painful at all or raised above the skin like acne...it's just there

I'm a virgin, so I can rule out STD. I'm guessing it's probably related to the cold dry weather of this time of the year. I was putting Vitamin E moisturizing lotion on it a few times a day but that didn't seem to do anything. I then read that Vicks Vaporub might work, so I tried that for a few days and saw no difference either. I also stopped masturbating so the area would have the greatest chance of healing.

Any ideas of what over the counter products I can use on this? Going to the doctor is out of the question because I have no insurance.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you tried pushing it? Wait wait don't, it might be some sort of penis ejector button.


You could try hydrocortisone cream. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

it is so difficult to cure without visiting a doctor.
I guess it is a fungal infection. not sexually transmitted but somehow transmitted. it may need to be burned by a doctor.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to your doctor and when he asks for payment, say "you just saw it"

He'll get it.

Seriously though I'd ask a healthcare professional, short of photographing your penis and posting it on a medical forum there's not much else I can suggest.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That area is sensitive. No bones about it. Maybe just a reaction, or irritation probably. Give it time.


----------



## ALopes (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd Recommend Seeing A Doctor. It Could Be Anythin' From Fungi To Maybe A Bed Bug Bite.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Go to your doctor and when he asks for payment, say "you just saw it"
> 
> He'll get it.


i dont get it


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

you put vicks on your dink?!?!? how was that

as a dare I rubbed vicks on my scrotum.....and holy hell that was a BAD BAD BAD idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It could be caused by friction (via clothing) or maybe a reaction to something.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Futures said:


> I also stopped masturbating so the area would have the greatest chance of healing.


 Now that's going the extra mile!

Seriously though, it sounds like you broke out in "hives." Sometimes I'll get just one or two on my hand, just as you described. Very round and pronounced, and they hang around for like a month if I don't take an antihistimine. The only over-the-counter antihistimine you can buy, which is non-sedating, is Claritin. It does the job though.

A friend of mine had the exact same problem you have, and it was an allergic reaction to his fabric softener. He changed fabric softeners, went on that medicine, and was apparently "back to normal" in a week.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm sounds like Hanta Virus, you should probably cut it off!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Have you tried pushing it? Wait wait don't, it might be some sort of penis ejector button.


Yes, because the risk of accidentaly ejecting one's own penis is always worth bearing in mind


----------



## Hangman (Dec 6, 2010)

damn owned, my friend had this he said he dipped his dingaling into OJ juice


----------

